# Bin cage



## atimm1 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm researching bin cages as they seem to be easier to heat and maintain for beginners I am researching getting a hedgehog. I found a 200 quart/189 litter/ 50 gal container as that was the biggest one I could find anywhere. the dimensions are 39 inches long, 21.5 wide and 17 7/8 tall. so if my calculations are correct its 838.5 square inches. is that a big enough enclosure for a hedgehog? I want to research this before I make a choice. I was looking at a cage on amazon that is jumbo-sized and a wire cage with a solid base but I heard those are harder to heat. do people even use bin cages anymore?
sorry for the dumb question but many people said 105 was big enough and I got double the size of that so I thought it would be adequate


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I can't remember the exact space but the minimum size cage is 4ft by 2ft. But bigger is better to give them more space.

Your bin is only 3.3ft by 1.8ft so you would need and attach them side by side.

To be honest I don't think a bin cage is any easier than a cage. 
Probably harder if you have to get 2 bins to attach you then have to make sure both are heated to correct temps.

Barred cages can have cardboard put onto the sides inside (also stops climbing) which will help with keeping the heat in better.


----------



## RebaHog (Apr 23, 2020)

I think the bin you found is too small. For mine I use terrariums which are nice because they hold heat well and are easy to clean, can look nicer, and you can see your hog ! Mine has a front opening sliding door (I believe its made for reptiles) and a mesh top. Usually these cages also come with some sort of heat lamp. Highly recommend.


----------

